
Will Coronavirus lead to fairer societies? - silver_surfer
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/may/12/will-coronavirus-lead-to-fairer-societies-thomas-piketty-explores-the-prospect
======
silver_surfer
French economist Thomas Picketty discusses the effects of pandemic on
economies, societies and globalisation.

